# Fill in the blancs.



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw something like this on another forum ages and am kinda copying it  ............cut and paste the list into a new post and fill in the blancs so we can know more about you...the answars can be anything you want..

*My favourite foods are

My fav colour is

I want to be

I dont like

Sexually I am

My best qualitys are

My ideal man/woman is

My eyes are

My hobbies are

People say I am

Im scared of

I treat my partners

My strange fetishes/likes are

I beleive in

When I get up in the morining I

I get angry when

my favourite movie is

My best feature is

My favourite place is

The qualitys I like others to have are

My role models are

My ultimate dream is

my opinion of money is

My worst quialitys are

I have peircings on my

The one word I use to describe myself is

I think life is

Whats most important to me is

My fav books and authors are

If I had wings I

If i could meet jesus I would

To cheer myself up I

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would

If I could heal one world problem it would be

My fav animal is

my fav posession is

My fav kind of weather is

One thing I would never try is

The best gift anyone could give me is

A secret I am willing to share is that

My fav person in the whole world is

The worst thing I have ever done was

I want to live in*

Kay thats enough for now.Ill do mine later.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

My favourite foods are: anything I make myself in so I can respect while eating it.

My fav colour is: Midnight red

I want to be: Loved

I dont like: People who talk with their fists

Sexually I am: :lol:

My best qualitys are: Taking the time to understand people so I can listen to their issues while showing empathy. Not needing to be praise... being free.

My ideal man/woman is: A mirror of my personality.

My eyes are: Blue

My hobbies are: Escaping reality via computers. Soon to be on a college course.

People say I am: Quiet

Im scared of: my clonazepam limiting my sense of fear.

I treat my partners: with confusion

My strange fetishes/likes are: my spine (Non sexually fetish)

I believe in: Myself

When I get up in the morning I :Go back to sleep

I get angry when: I keep getting killed at the same part of a level on a game =*(. 

my favourite movie is: At the moment it's Afro Samurai (Anime)

My best feature is: My masks

My favourite place is: Floating lifeless in the waves of the sea.

The qualities I like others to have are: Learn about a person's issues rather then ill judge them. Assertiveness. Love for history (Learn from past mistakes.) 

My role models are: Myself

My ultimate dream is: To be lost on a island on my own although have the ability to survive for years. Or any other danger in which I wasn't expecting then having the ability to survive from it.

my opinion of money is: It's stored time.

My worst qualities are: Socializing, being quiet while day dreaming. Not taking other people?s thoughts/feelings into mind.

I have piercings on my: Left ear lobe

The one word I use to describe myself is: Agreeable

I think life is: an infestation

What?s most important to me is: Computer games.

My fav books and authors are: N/A (Dyslexia)

If I had wings I: Dye them baby blue colour with the rest of my body/ or gain this from gaining energy from breathing in Carbon dioxide rather then Oxygen. I?d then use them to comfort people in pain via covering them within my wings.

If i could meet Jesus I would: Remain silent

To cheer myself up I: Go to the gym and talk to my best friend.

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would: Take control and end myself before the five minutes were up.

If I could heal one world problem it would be: Erasing the human race.

My fav animal is: The owl.

my fav possession is: My new longer hair because it brushes against my ears while laying down.

My fav kind of weather is: A mild day with a small amount of sunshine

One thing I would never try is: Drinking tea upside down.

The best gift anyone could give me is: A sincere hug.

A secret I am willing to share is that: I used to self harm.

My fav person in the whole world is: My niece.

The worst thing I have ever done was: Ponder on life.

My want to live in: a underwater base.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

It is an excellent thread, well done for making it. Everything on ?mother earth? is a parasite to her, although people who give back to her... they are winners. I?d stay it?s down to ?honour?... although I?m limited to knowing the meaning of the word.

Ah I love Marmite as well =D. Watermelon is the best, although I also love pineapple.

Yeah I?m also with you on animal cruelty, yet I eat meat... so I?m ignorance towards it. Coffee is the best, it?s safer then red bull and if you drink less than three cups a day, it can help you avoid that shaky disorder (The one where your whole body shakes).

Your eyes are Green? My favourite =).

Well the darkness does cut of the ability of your eyes... so it?s understandable because you can see your mind?s eye with your eyes wide open.

I like Vampires myself, I watched Hellsing the other night (very gory anime).

Kewlies =).


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

*My favourite foods are: *Meaty ones.

*My fav colour is:*Black. Not actually a colour I know, but for the purposes of the question this is negligible.

*I want to be: *Different.

*I don't like: *A whole load of things.

*Sexually I am: *To be honest, at present I think I'm growing my virginity back. But when I do remember the good old days, I would have to say, in a word: Deviant.

*My best qualities are: *Hard to think of right now....

*My ideal man/woman is: *Non existent.

*My eyes are: *Blue.

*My hobbies are: *Films, TV, music, reading, body modification, body play, cars, films, pissing about with stuff.

*People say I am: *Different to what they expected based on my appearance.

*I'm scared of: *MY friends or family being in pain/dying.

*I treat my partners: *Like shit seemingly, based on what they've done to me.

*My strange fetishes/likes are: *Certain types of pain. Wouldn't say it's strange as there is chemical connection with pain and pleasure. Blood/needle play.

*I believe in: *Lots of things.

*When I get up in the morning I: *Feel tired and grumpy.

*I get angry when: *Can't be arsed to type up _that_ list.

*My favourite movie is: *Lots but up in the top few are The Nightmare Before Christmas, Donnie Darko, Fight Club, Trailer Park Boys The Movie, Memento and American Psycho.

*My best feature is: *I would say none but a scary amount of people's mam's feel compelled to tell me I have nice skin. ??? :?

*My favourite place is: *Toronto/Amsterdam.

*The qualities I like others to have are: *Honesty, integrity, respect and good/similar sense of humour.

*My role models are: *My dad, my brother and Batman.

*My ultimate dream is: *Quite selfish really, ultimate happiness for my family, friends and myself through whatever ends.

*My opinion of money is: *I need more.

*My worst qualities are: *Over analysing things. Not meaning looking at situations to the point of making something negative out of nothing but how things work etc too.

*I have piercings on my: *Ears, eyebrow, lip, penis, nipples. Although I have no jewellery in my eyebrow or lip at this point in time.

*The one word I use to describe myself is: *Huge.

*I think life is: *A whimsical mystery(!) The (!) denotes sarcasm by the way.

*What's most important to me is: *Family and friends.

*My fav books and authors are: *The Dexter series of books by Jeff Lindsay, American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis, The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies Of The Apocalypse by Robert Rankin (many thanks to Lewie for getting me to read this. R.I.P. brother), Exquisite Corpse by Poppy Z Brite, I Am Legend by Richard Matheson, The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks, Requiem For A Dream by Hubert Selby Jr, various true crime and military books and other non fiction stuff.

*If I had wings I: *Would modify the hell outta them shits!

*If I could meet Jesus I would: *Say, "Dude... you can tell me. You were shrooming your TITS off at the Last Supper, weren't you? BOOOONG!"

*To cheer myself up I: *Listen to music, talk to my dog, watch a funny film or TV show.

*If I was gonna die in five minutes I would: *Hopefully be in reach of a number of people I hate and would shred them.

*If I could heal one world problem it would be: *Child abuse/cruelty of all forms.

*My fav animal is: *Dog! Woof woof!

*My fav possession is: *My mods.

*My fav kind of weather is: *Clear blue sky, warm, not hot, warm with a cool breeze.

*One thing I would never try is: *Not a lot I wouldn't/haven't really. Scat is just wrong so I'll say that.

*The best gift anyone could give me is: *Money. Ball loads of the stuff.

*A secret I am willing to share is that: *I was on the toilet when I wrote part of this. Hmmm... that's not a secret as I openly shared that information at the first possible opportunity. Errrrm... I sometimes take my own blood (totally safe and sterile before anyone asks) and draw with it in the shower/bath/sink.

*My fav person in the whole world is: *Couldn't really say to be honest.

*The worst thing I have ever done was: *Stop beating a particular person to death. I should've finished the job.

*I want to live in: *A world without famine, poverty, war, crime or disease?. Oh hold on, I'm not a Miss World candidate.... TORONTO!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

It can be classed as a colour, I was just being all geeky and pedantic.

I what? So I made a fool of myself for nothing??? He he he.

I wouldn?t say I like having it took or anything but I am a regular blood donor. Yeah, I really shouldn?t have mentioned that after being on here all of 5 minutes. There?s a lot of stigma comes along with blood play but it?s no worse than blokes liking their women to dress in schoolgirl uniforms in terms of ?perversion.? Most people like a little pain. Pain quite literally equals pleasure so to like a little pain is perfectly normal in my eyes.

Well if you?re anywhere near me, let me know when you want it doing. I promise to be gentle.

It can do depending on the jewellery I have in. I have a PA (Prince Albert ? Not sure? Google it for a pic) and depending on the diameter of the jewellery it can move too far to the left or right which can be somewhat uncomfortable. I used to have a couple of Frenums (shaft piercings) too and I couldn?t get away with them. They were always getting sore and flaring up after any decent sesh.

Unfortunately, yes. A little _too_ sharing I feel. He he.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Piercing. he he.

I'm in County Durham, about 20 miles south of Newcastle if that gives you a better idea.

Yeah, I'm a body piercer. Albeit not working as one at present due to a particular person who decided he wants to sell his friggin shop and f#ck off elsewhere.

Well, the body's natural response is to dump varying levels (dependant on the level of pain received) of adrenaline and endorphins into you to counteract the pain. Endorphins = pleasure. 

Not stupid at all. Yeah due to the placement of the jewellery it can be really good for stimulating the G spot in certain positions. Some women find them painful though. Everyone's different though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nah, I just like Canada. He he.

Oo. Posh accent?

He?s from Derbyshire according to his thingy. *snigger* Thingy. Only one real Durham baby! Only county in the country to have the word ?County? preceding the place name. Remember that, it?ll come up in a pub quiz one day. Also the only county in the country (I like saying that. County in the country.) with no fixed speed cameras. I no several mad blokes named Tony; the maddest of whom would have to be Tony Bennett (not the singer though cos he?s dead. I think.)

Well, not to sound too smutty but personally, it?s a massive turn on to know you?re getting a girl off. Plus, it?d be pretty rude not to do a good job. After all, a blind chimp could bring most men to orgasm so any girl can do it no probs and it?s only fair to reciprocate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

HA HA HA HA

Doesn't ring any bells with me. What's he look like?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

You know, I don't know why I bothered, chances are.... I'm not gonna know him. he he.

Most exes are usually are unfortunately chick,


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

ha ha ha

To be honest I didn't know what term to use there. I wanted to use something that showed empathy and caring towards a female and the general term used round here in that case is "chick." It wasn't meant as in, "Look at the hooters on that chick!" or anything. I find it hard to know what to say to people at times and that seemed like ..... I'm talking shit. Sorry.

I tend to call sweet cheeks a fair bit but it's usually my male friends. he he.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

I feel like I should call you ma'am now.  I know hardly anything about you so, "chick" seemed like the most generic term for a female of unknown age in that situation. Man I can talk some rubbish at times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

No, I didn't think you were old, just authoritive. he he. lol. Nah, not my cup of tea. 27 but apparently look horribly older. I'm not pretty to look at.

"stop validating what you say" - Class.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, honestly. :wink: he he.

You just speak your mind and don't take any shit. I respect that. I think the mix of that and the natural mothering vibe you give off has led people to that conclusion though. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't go getting all soppy on me now. I calls em as I sees em.

Dunno, does look somewhat menacing though. he he


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

*My favourite foods are anything Hot n Spicy

My fav colour is red

I want to be someone else other than me

I dont like anything that turns people against each other

Sexually I am asexual

My best qualitys are errm... not sure. will come back to this later

My ideal man is taller than me, genuine, good-looking, athletic, funny

My eyes are puffy

My hobbies are dancing, playing the piano, listening to music, reading, surfing the net

People say I am gorgeous, sexy, hot, kind, beautiful, cute --- that's what i get told, honest. 

Im scared of what's gonna happen in the future...

I treat my partners i don't have a partner

My strange fetishes/likes are chocolate!!!!

I believe in God

When I get up in the morning I go back to sleep. lol nah... wash my face, brush my teeth, have brekky, get changed, do my hair, brush my teeth, get my stuff ready then off to school/work  

I get angry when people don't drive properly on the roads or put their signals on... i have road rage

my favourite movie is all the dance and hip-hop movies

My best feature is my eyes...

My favourite place is euphoria

The qualitys I like others to have are not sure... as long as they are kind and respectful

My role models are Jesus Christ, Mother Theresa, Martin Luther King

My ultimate dream is to be "normal" again

my opinion of money is that it doesn't grow on trees

My worst qualitys are there's just too many of them

I have piercings on my ears... two each ear  

The one word I use to describe myself is short

I think life is a mystery

Whats most important to me is that we don't need to fill our lives with materialism to make us happy

My fav books and authors are The Bible, C.S. Lewis (Chronicles of Narnia), Aesops Fables... heaps more!

If I had wings I would fly anywhere I want to

If i could meet Jesus I would give him a high five  

To cheer myself up I would sing "His eye is on the sparrow"

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would dance in the rain

If I could heal one world problem it would be hunger and poverty

My fav animal is the Lion

my fav posession is my journal

My fav kind of weather is sunny, warm weather

One thing I would never try is drugs

The best gift anyone could give me is a hug

A secret I am willing to share is that I have no secrets to share :wink: 

My fav person in the whole world is ...when it comes to people, i don't have faves

The worst thing I have ever done was say I love to someone when in turn they didn't love me

I want to live in the jungle*


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

My favourite foods are- Pizza, chicken wings, burgers

My fav colour is- blue/black

I want to be- a professional mixed martial artist

I dont like- douchebags

Sexually I am

My best qualitys are- sense of humour

My ideal woman is- one with a sense of humour, mature and has a great personality

My eyes are- big and brown

My hobbies are- video games, mma, boxing

People say I am- funny, stupid (fuck em)

Im scared of- i dunno

I treat my partners- with respect (if i ever get one again)

My strange fetishes/likes are- nice asses (not really strange but thats my only one lol)

I beleive in- aliens

When I get up in the morining I- i say fuck the world and drag myself out of bed if i have to work or go back to sleep if i dont

I get angry when- im always angry

my favourite movie is- pineapple express

My best feature is- my eyes

My favourite place is- i front of my computer

The qualitys I like others to have are- sense of huumour great personality

My role models are- chuck liddell georges st pierre

My ultimate dream is- to become an mma champion

my opinion of money is- the root of all evil

My worst quialitys are- hotheaded, can be a dick sometimes

I have peircings on my- dont have ny

The one word I use to describe myself is- determined

I think life is- a piece of shit lol, seriously though i think its a gift

Whats most important to me is- staying strong

My fav books and authors are- dont read much but my fav book is Iceman: My fighting life by chuck liddell

If I had wings I- would use them to help people

If i could meet jesus I would- walk across water on my own 2 feet then say "fuck jesus!!" lol

To cheer myself up I- dont

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would- get evreything off my chest tell people what i relly think of em

If I could heal one world problem it would be- diseases and illnesses

My fav animal is- lions, cheetahs, wolves

my fav posession is- my laptop or my xbox 360

My fav kind of weather is- sunny or rainy

One thing I would never try is- crystal meth

The best gift anyone could give me is- love

A secret I am willing to share is that- i am a virgin

My fav person in the whole world is- georges st pierre, cuck liddell, anderson silva

The worst thing I have ever done was- paintballing cars throwing rocks at cars and breaking the glass and headlights

My want to live in- huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh ,.I forgot to put in that the one thing that Im really scared of is Dolls........they are most freakiest looking fucking things ever invented.......I would rather meet a 6 foot dangerous knife weilding bloke down a dark alley than it be a doll.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

*My favourite foods are: Fajhitas, Paella,Spanish Omlette,Pizza,Yorkshire puddings, chocolate

My fav colour is: Yellow

I want to be: me

I dont like: dp, sex pests, and pretentious wankers

Sexually I am: straight, but like to kiss hot girls

My best qualitys are: Caring,loving and honest.

My ideal man/woman is: Honest,insightful,spiritual and worldy wise

My eyes are: Green

My hobbies are: Meeting new people, spending time on the forum, facebook stalking, playing my ps3 and discovering new music

People say I am: Kind,genuine,trustworthy,funny,too honest at times,a loser (that mainly comes from my sister), cheeky,impatient

Im scared of: DR/my mind, spiders,never getting well,cockroaches,clowns and cranes.

I treat my partners: Usually with love,respect,kindness,honesty,compassion - sometimes i fuck up big time, but I think thas due to confusion/dp etc.

My strange fetishes/likes are: Dancing in my room when I have the energy, having my back kissed (not sure if that's strange?),sharks,having my arms massaged.

I beleive in: The universe, myself.....somwhere.

When I get up in the morining I: Think "fucking great it's still there" go back to sleep.

I get angry when: People judge other people, people think they are better than others,people are racist,un-kind to animals,people lie, i cant get my eyeliner the same on the other eye.

my favourite movie is: the garden state.

My best feature is: my eyes

My favourite place is: earth/ anywhere out of dp land lol. I love America.

The qualitys I like others to have are: honesty, spirituality,love,respect,kindness,genuine...pretty much the same as me. Motivated is good too, my friends are motivated when I am not so, so it helps me.

My role models are: People that suffer from Dp and accept it,Martin Luther King, humanitarians,conservationists,any person that has come from a dark place, back into the light.

My ultimate dream is: to meet like minded people.

my opinion of money is: You need it to get by, unfortunately people make bad decisions, become capitolists and think they can rule the world.

My worst qualitys are: impatient, too honest at times,can become self involved (think this is due to dp though),i over react.

I have peircings on my: ears, I did used to have my labret pierced.

The one word I use to describe myself is : Here.

I think life is: just around he next corner

Whats most important to me is: Family,Friends, people,animals,the earth and love

My fav books and authors are: Personal growth books, J.R.R. Tolkien. As a child I loved Enid Blyton and Roald Dahl

If I had wings I: would call myself an angel

If i could meet jesus I would: beg for his forgiveness

To cheer myself up I: dance around my room, shoot terrorists on my ps3,watch funny things, see my friends

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would: tell my family i love them, and be greatful for dp so i wouldnt actually FEEL like I was dying

If I could heal one world problem it would be: War

My fav animal is: Dog

my fav posession is: My laptop

My fav kind of weather is: Warm accompanied with some awesome thunderstorms

One thing I would never try is: Taking my own life

The best gift anyone could give me is: Love

A secret I am willing to share is that: I used to have a bowl hair cut :lol:

My fav person in the whole world is: God...for bringing to me some very wonderful people into my life.

The worst thing I have ever done was: Lie

I want to live in:* Planet earth


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Yeah yeah,we all know who gets up before you do and that if he couuld talk he would probably say, in a south park sounding voice, "Get up you f*cker,c,mon get me some action you b*stard beep beep beep..."


Actually, he can talk.... but how do you know what my dad says first thing in the morning? 



Robsy said:


> A secret I am willing to share is that: I used to have a bowl hair cut :lol:


HA HA HA. Lloyd Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

HA HA HA HA.

I can't believe I left myself wide open for that. Nah, I call him Lil Dave. he he. *Waits for witty reply about the "Lil".


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

ha ha ha.

I'm "clever" like that.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

My favourite foods are panera bread and chicken parmesan. i just really like sandwiches. and sushi.

My fav colour is blue.

I want to be happy, more energized, and more purpose-driven.

I dont like to feel embarrassed.

Sexually I am comfortable, soft, romantic, and expressive

My best qualitys are i'm optimistic. it takes me a large amount of time to form a judgment. i'm determined and often find it hard to give up on something i've been working for. i like to dance around all the time and delve into the things i'm passionate about.

My ideal man is someone who doesn't throw a net over me and turn me into what they want, so someone who doesn't stifle my freedom or any parts of my personality. someone creative and passionate. someone who isn't clingy! someone whose thought patterns fit with my own. someone who i am comfortable around but who also makes me feel a little nervous inside. 
.....or maybe i should just have answered this question zach braff

My eyes are my eyes. they used to look asian when i was a baby.

My hobbies are gymnastics, writing, reading philosophy, playing piano, acting, going on adventures, anything that makes me feeeeeeel, drinking tea and taking naps, hanging out with people that make me more selfless yet loved at the same time.

People say I am cute and intelligent. some people say i'm crazy.

Im scared of seeing people puke or puking myself. deathly afraid!

I treat my partners with acceptance, love, understanding, 100% honesty, playfulness, and as a best friend.

My strange fetishes/likes are well i moan for no reason really. it's a very expressive language and feels good. everyone should try it 

I beleive in myself

When I get up in the morining I feel the sun on me and am really happy. time to start a completely new day where anything could happen. but also, sometimes i wake up annoyed that i've woken up another day and am stuck in this disorder and i'll, say "fuck!' and go back to sleep.

I get angry when people try to tell me whats best for me especially since they don't know me even close to as good as i do, i hate being misunderstood. i hate feeling defeated.

my favourite movie is garden state.

My best feature is people say i have a nice butt.

My favourite place is: i love being at the gymnastics gym and how it smells like sweat and chalk mixed together and i can be in my only little place doing my own thing. i love being by the ocean too.

The qualitys I like others to have are openmindness, good listening skills, spontaneousness, expressiveness, passionate...uh ness.

My role models are shawn johnson! but i'm not really sure how i feel about role models. i think people take that term the wrong way sometimes and mean someone they need to be just like. if that were the case, i think role models would be a terrible waste of time when each individual person has so much of their own thing to bring to everything and they'd be wasting their time trying to emulate someone else's past.

My ultimate dream is to be dp free.

my opinion of money is that it's just paper. really. a piece of paper that we regard highly. but i was also proud of the money i made this summer so now how hypocritical does that make me.

My worst quialitys: people say i'm in my own world too much. it looks like i dont care because i dont take initiative to talk to people i care about. sometimes i'm extremely lazy and unnmotivated. i'm always tired. i like trying new things but i am often too scared to do it.

I have peircings on my ears

The one word I use to describe myself: undefinable. that's what makes me so fun!

I think life is is cyclical. people are cyclical and beautiful and it's fun to watch them--when clockwork becomes mesmerizing. people are just organs and skin and bones but somehow there is so much more to be said for existence. thankfully.

Whats most important to me is relationships and experiencing new things in life each day. also, knowledge.

My fav books and authors are crime and punishment, the perks of being a wallflower, and i enjoy the postsecret books.

If I had wings I would probably not be human.

If i could meet jesus I would ask if my friend julie could come to see him. and probably think i was dreaming but whats new. i dunno if i would want to ask him about a lot of the mysteries of the world because i kind of like that they are there. but i think i'd ask what the purpose is of making me specifically so that i could fulfill that purpose everyday.

To cheer myself up I listen to music and dance around. lay in my underwear. talk to people that i looove. eat. drink and party.

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would make sure i was with everyone i loved.

If I could heal one world problem it would be cancer.

My fav animal is sea otters. and my dog abbey.

my fav posession is my journals that i've written in since i was 3 until now. (dad had to help me on the first few journals. i'm going to have to post one of my favorite poems "pink bunny" written at age three). i also like my medals in gymnastics but the medal itself doesn't mean much. i love my audi, mac, piano, and my dog! so what if that sounds a tad materialistic. it'd probably help to ground me.

My fav kind of weather is in the evening when it's warm, a little humid, and a little wind. when the air feels just so.

One thing I would never try is: never say never. how limiting that word can be.

The best gift anyone could give me is love and acceptance.

A secret I am willing to share is that i had a problem with self-injury for fourish/five years.

My fav person in the whole world is there are so many people that are great it'd be so hard to choose.

The worst thing I have ever done was scratched my name into my parents car when i was younger. :roll: hmm i'm sure there's worse than that.

I want to live in a beach house someday.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

WE ARE SO ALIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love lying around in my underwear, fav film garden state and I want to marry Zach Braff!

i love pulling faces in the mirror, i like dancing in my room, to the shins 

i love adventures, especially pretending something magical is about to happen, maybe it is. I like finding secret doors, plaiting my hair.

i have a habit where i rub my right thumb onto my left palm?! I have a weird fear of cranes.

I love lying down and thinking about parallel universes

I love dreams and thinking things that could actually happen but never would

i love my converse shoes and they have to be mucky!

i love boys in converse shoes

i like boys with long hair

i hate it when people dont say thank you, or drive in the daytime with their headlights on

i love bubble baths


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i love my converse shoes too! except they aren't very converse like...

what do you mean "mucky"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

also, what does plait mean?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I go into those luse shops with me twin sis: http://www.lush.co.uk

Gawd make me nose inch big time due to the smells in there. It's kewl though... I like the jelly soap stuff... you're not might to touch it... but that doesn't stop me :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lol plait your hair, like get three bit of hair, pronounced PLATT...i think?! lol xx


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh like a braid?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yes  but with three bits of hair lol xxx


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh. we call that a braid here hehe. it's fun learning all these new words.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh cool! i didnt know that, i call that style with the four bits of hair a braid lol i live in my own land xxx


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

My favourite foods is meat, any kind and chocolate

My fav colour is black,gray

I want to be better

I dont like ummm don't know

Sexually I am asexual

My best qualitys are don't really know if I have them

My ideal man ....

My eyes are big and round

My hobbies are study, study, drink coffee

People say I am wierd, a junkie ( I only look like one ), sleepy

Im scared of myself

I treat my partners like crap

My strange fetishes/likes I am addicted to coffe? Oh wait that is not strange.

I believe in alcohol, don't have a religion and don't believe in God

When I get up in the morning the first thing I do is make coffe

I get angry when someone touches me

my favourite movie ... I have a lot of those

My best feature is nothing really, I am plump

My favourite place is my friends house

The qualitys I like others to have are understanding

My role models are ....don't have those

My ultimate dream is to study architecture

my opinion of money is ....I love it. I love love love it.

My worst qualitys are I on't have emotions and don't care abou almost anyone

I have piercings ...I had three on my lip, one on my nose, and currently I only have a belly button ring

The one word I use to describe myself is wierd

I think life is what you make it

Whats most important to me is nothing

My fav books and authors are hundred strokes of brush before bed, catcher in the rye

If I had wings I would fly away

If i could meet Jesus I would not

To cheer myself up I would have a cigarette

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would have a cigarette and tell one person if I would have feeling I would love him

If I could heal one world problem it would be wars, hunger, untolerance

My fav animal is dog

my fav posession is everything I own

My fav kind of weather is hot hot hot

One thing I would never try is anything related to hights

The best gift anyone could give me is a cup of coffe

A secret I am willing to share is that I am not a verry king person

My fav person in the whole world is my two best friends

The worst thing I have ever done was cheat on

I want to live somewhere with summer all year long


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I get angry when my stupid computer shut down in the middle of things!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
I really enjoyed anwsering this form. Maybe I'll do it later on again.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

My favourite foods are Ribs and Yorkshires

My favourite colour is Blue

I want to be A Recording Engineer

I dont like when people keep spitting after they brush their teeth

Sexually I am straight

My best qualitys are Musical Knowledge + Skill and Friendlyness

My ideal man/woman is Smart

My eyes are filled with carbon

My hobbies are Drumming and recording.

People say I am Awesome

I treat my partners well

My strange fetishes/likes are 60 foot reobo-dinosaurs, aw yeah.

I beleive in agnosticism

When I get up in the morining I try to sleep some more

I get angry when people ignore me

my favourite movie is That one where the guy is a ghost... i dont remember what it's called.

My best feature is my long hair

My favourite place is destroyed by now.

The qualitys I like others to have are friendlyness

My role models are Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd

My ultimate dream is to play in a successful band.

my opinion of money is it's a crime

My worst quialitys are judging people, but im trying to stop.

I have no piercings

The one word I use to describe myself is musical

I think life is sometimes awesome, sometimes not.

Whats most important to me is right now, mental health.

If I had wings I (isnt this one obvious?)

If i could meet jesus I would ask him which religion is true

To cheer myself up I go to school and listen to music.

If I was gonna die in five minutes I would tell people what I have not told them

If I could heal one world problem it would be mental health

My fav animal is german sheppards

my fav posession is my drumset.

My fav kind of weather is raining at night.

One thing I would never try is hard drugs.

My fav person in the whole world is multiple musicians

The worst thing I have ever done was smoke weed.

I want to live in reality


----------

